# Alternate Outlet



## diecheckernudel (27. März 2014)

Als erstes: Das ist keine Werbung, ich arbeite auch nicht für Alternate bzw. bekomme auch kein Geld von ihnen. Leider 

Es gibt ja das Alternate Outlet.
Das sind meistens Artikel, wo die Verpackung beschädigt ist oder das Zubehör fehlt. Es gibt auch nur 1 Jahr Garantie von Alternate.
Man kann dort richtige Schnapper machen, jedoch sind günstige und gute Artikel schnell vergriffen.

Die Zeitabstände, in welchem Artikel eingestellt werden, sind leider sehr unregelmäßig.

Ich wollte euch nun fragen, ob ihr an einem Thread interessiert seid, wo ich gute Deals aufliste.
Ich gucke dort öfters rein und konnte schon sehr oft günstige Artikel erblicken...


----------



## ActiveX (27. März 2014)

Hallo checkernudel,
so ein Schnäppchen Thread existiert bereits, vllt könntest du gute Deals in diesem Thread posten...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...hits-bei-amazon-ebay-geizhals-und-co-417.html


----------



## diecheckernudel (27. März 2014)

Auch wieder richtig.
Juti, dann mache ich das so!


----------



## _chiller_ (27. März 2014)

Mit dem Outlet habe ich auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht, sehr schlechte übrigens:
http://geizhals.at/?sb=369,,276907
Alternate hält es nicht mal für nötig auf diese Rezension zu antworten, einen anderen Händler habe ich mit einer ähnlichen Bewertung abgestraft, dieser antwortete umgehend. Ich kann von Alternate insgesamt nur abraten, die schlechte Benotung auf geizhals insgesamt kommt nicht von ungefähr


----------



## stevie4one (27. März 2014)

Ich kann deine Erfahrung mit Alternate absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Habe bereits mehrfach dort bestellt (über mehrere Jahre) und z.T. auch sehr teure Sachen (TV für 1.700€, PC-Teile, etc.) und jedesmal lief alles absolut korrekt ab. Lieferung erfolgte innerhalb weniger Tage bzw. nach telefonischer Absprache.


----------

